# My Free JD



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i got this guy from fishfreaks to help lower his bioload. Now the JD is in a 50 gallon and his colours are amazing. Is it common for the red to show like that??


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought you were talking about Jack daniels... But its the other jack haha


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I like both....... I must have a glass of whiskey now.....

more pics:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

love the colours. i havent kept any cichlids in a while but theyre very nice! jd was one of the first cichlids ive kept about 12 + years ago.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pete's photography is kick arse also!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice JD!!! Might get some for myself too. Used to have 8. 3 ebjd and5 regular ones all at 8.5". It just sucks that the ebjds died early.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

no chance your selling this beauty ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great shots peter! awesome colours on that guy for sure!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful coloring... colored up like a jewel cichlid.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry sold a long time ago.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lol just saw the date on this! didn't even notice that


----------

